# Need help and info on hatching eggs



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well looks like things are looking up for me again. I just had a large spawn of my gold spilos... This the second spawn... The first I was unprepared... I had a large pleco in the tank and hidden ghost shrimp, along with a killer filtration unit. I only salvaged 9 baby fish... 3 weeks later they have done it again... The laid hundreds of eggs on my spawning material... They appeared to be eating the eggs so I removed them, and set them up in a 29 gallon tank, with natural water from the parent tank... Any advice on hatching the eggs would be greatly appreciated... I have never set up a secondary tank as an incubator… I just want the maximum yield… I am going to take daily pictures with my digital cam of the egg development… If I am not @ work or I can get a friend to stay over, I will attempt to video tape the fry emerging from the eggs… There is little information on this fry development… I would like to add my experiences into an acrobat PDF file… I will keep you all posted of the development…


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats on the spawning taking place







wish you the best of luck. can you take some pictures of the nine survivers at three weeks old









we have lots of advice going around with rbp fry i am not sure how spilos breed. do your eggs look like they rbp's eggs?

rbp's eggs will hatch in 2-4 days at a temp 80deg.........

a sponge filter is required for filteration as the fry will eat off it aswell.

hopefully frank could help us out here a little...........


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

what size is the spawning tank, how many spilos?

u came to the right place, this husbandry forum is 2nd to none









keep us posted!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

There is one thing I notice with the spilo eggs... "I would say remove the white unfertilized eggs if you can." I had about 6 that appeared white. Even with methelyne blue added, the white eggs developed what I believe to be a fungus. I removed them carefully with tweezers. None of the existing eggs got these white hairy growths&#8230; They appear to have hatched. They look like tadpoles with small tails. No swimming just fluttering. I will post pictures around noon.
I have 8 gold spilos in a 100 gallon tank with 1 Macculatus. Uncertain of the correct identification of this so called macculatus. It resembled the gold spilo, but was much girthier, and has a much narrower adipose fin. Upon setting the ph to 7.0 neutral, and applying black water conditioning chemicals the Macculatus turned pitch black, and has been like that for over a month&#8230;The Gold spilo's appear to periodically change from tan golden color to black.. Ironically they spawned @ 77 degrees. I have duplicated the same scenario but placed two meshes of spawning material @ both ends of the tank this time&#8230; Maybe I can get 2 bunches of eggs this time&#8230; In my experiments I set the PH to 7.0 and feed the fish beef heart. For some reason the beef heart naturally lowers the PH to 6.5-6.7&#8230; uncertain why it lowers it but I have notice though many testing to be a repeatable result&#8230; I do use a buffer to maintain the 7.0 but it still lowers...


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

These are not the best pics… I will try to get some a little clearer.. There is one of the colony, and 2 of the 1st batch of fry I got. I only salvaged 9… Because all my tanks have such dark water it is really hard to get something clear… I will try again…


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam im jelous


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I really want to thank you for all the help, and other postings about Piranha eggs&#8230; Mine have hatched&#8230; I am having real problems getting clear pics&#8230; I was hoping to take pics everyday&#8230; Now they are just little tails from a globular mass&#8230; They are wiggleing quite a bit, and have started forming eyes&#8230; Looks like I got literally hundreds of them&#8230; I haven't done a water-change yet on the incubator tank&#8230; It scares me&#8230; I will try; start trying little bits each day&#8230; Should I use fresh water or do a large change on the parent tank&#8230; Let is circulate for about 4 hours, and then replace that water in my fry tank&#8230; Let me know what's best????? Thank god I use a PH setting agent&#8230; I don't think I will get any PH spikes









I will be getting some small red throated, or diamond spilos's as some are called... I am curious if they will spawn under identical situations... If anyone was Spawned or breed other members of the spilo complex please give me some pointers...

If I an successfull with the other spilo complexes CARIBA is NEXT!!!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

do you have alot of surface circulation and a mini airstone?

for water changes i found i get best results with using as much fresh water at first. i used to use lots from the breeding tank but found it was not working good. i would suggest that you use roughly 2.5gal at a time for a water change. then add a 8oz glass from the breeding tank of old water. you can do this once in the morning and once at night for the first 5-7 days then after go to straight fresh water. be sure to add a chlorine remover and keep the water as close to the water in the tank. if anything go a little warmer than colder. i would strongly recommend using a airline tube to syphon the fresh water in this will not shock the fry as much and will not stir up debris. and will very slowly change the temp if you are off alittle...........

good luck dude









keep the pics comin we love pics







ok i love pics









do you no who the male/female are if so could you try and take pics of them?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Right on. That's Cool.
Congrats.
Pete


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

congrats!

how big are your spilos? how long have you had them in that setup? i never thought spilos would breed in a 100 gallon. thats so awesome man!


----------

